# JSON Dateien in Flutter/Dart



## Tellyfish (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo

Ich bin gerade dabei, eine App mit Flutter zu schreiben, bei der ich einen Datenspeicher brauche. Wie kann ich JSON Files automatisch auslesen und die Daten weiter im Programmcode verwenden, und gibt es andere praktikablere Möglichkeiten als JSON?
Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen,
MfG.


----------



## be-le (10. Mai 2020)

Json konvertieren mit 

import 'dart:convert';

und dann mit json.decode oder json.encode 

Siehe  Dokumentation zu Flutter  und Dart

Flutter - Beautiful native apps in record time
Parse JSON in the background  - Flutter
JsonCodec class - dart:convert library - Dart API
File class - dart:io library - Dart API




Tellyfish schrieb:


> Hallo
> gibt es andere praktikablere Möglichkeiten als JSON?
> MfG.



Es gibt hier viele Möglichkeiten: siehe Doku Persistence  - Flutter


----------



## Tellyfish (10. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank, das hat enorm geholfen 

MfG


----------

